# Can mobo power on without CPU



## Bashdar09 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello so i have sold my 5 2600 cpu and i don't have cpu for atleast 10 days i rebuild my entire pc and powered ON the PC without the cpu it won't even spin a fan for a second or any lights is it normal?

B450 A ROG STRIX GAMING-F
16GB 3000MHZ LPX RAM
RX580 8GB SAPPHIRE PULSE
550 WATT 80+ GOLD PSU

Does anyone have that motherboard ? can you try to run with out a cpu to see what happen ? I will be in ur debt forever im in a stress that i damaged . something. 5 3600 will be my new cpu though❤


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 21, 2020)

The real question is why?!


Bashdar09 said:


> it won't even spin a fan for a second or any lights


Yes that's pretty much what's gonna happen.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2020)

Generally, no. Your board doesn't have BIOS flashback. BIOS flashback would allow you to power on the board to update the BIOS just by having the 24-pin and EPS cables connected and a USB stick with the file in the right port, no CPU or RAM needed.

I sure as hell hope you updated your BIOS to ver. 2406 or later before you sold your 2600, or else you will be met with a black screen with your new 3600. If you didn't, you will have to buy an Athlon / request an Athlon kit from AMD / take it to the store to update the BIOS.


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2020)

It's normal.


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jul 21, 2020)

27MaD said:


> The real question is why?!
> 
> Yes that's pretty much what's gonna happen.


Thanks, I don't trust myself with rebuilding a pc



tabascosauz said:


> Generally, no. Your board doesn't have BIOS flashback. BIOS flashback would allow you to power on the board to update the BIOS just by having the 24-pin and EPS cables connected and a USB stick with the file in the right port, no CPU or RAM needed.
> 
> I sure as hell hope you updated your BIOS to ver. 2406 or later before you sold your 2600, or else you will be met with a black screen with your new 3600. If you didn't, you will have to buy an Athlon / request an Athlon kit from AMD / take it to the store to update the BIOS.


Yes sir its latest ASUS bios installed by an USB stick ver 3103



Frick said:


> It's normal.


Thank you so much that is a relife


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 21, 2020)

Bashdar09 said:


> Thanks, I don't trust myself with rebuilding a pc


I still don't get your point, you can't test your new build without a CPU, hope you updated your BIOS before you sold your 2600 like @tabascosauz said.


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jul 21, 2020)

27MaD said:


> I still don't get your point, you can't test your new build without a CPU, hope you updated your BIOS before you sold your 2600 like @tabascosauz said.


My point was can i test other parts without a cpu / i updated it to 3103 before selling my 5 2600


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 21, 2020)

Bashdar09 said:


> My point was can i test other parts without a cpu


No, no you can't. you'll have to wait for your new CPU.


Bashdar09 said:


> i updated it to 3103 before selling my 5 2600


Great.


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jul 21, 2020)

27MaD said:


> No, no you can't. you'll have to wait for your new CPU.
> 
> Great.


Thank you That all i need to hear❤


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 21, 2020)

Bashdar09 said:


> My point was can i test other parts without a cpu / i updated it to 3103 before selling my 5 2600


if it worked before and all you did was pull the CPU, assuming you didnt use a chisel or yank it straight out of the socket without unlatching the lever  then don't worry, pop new CPU in and win


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jul 21, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> if it worked before and all you did was pull the CPU, assuming you didnt use a chisel or yank it straight out of the socket without unlatching the lever  then don't worry, pop new CPU in and win


I am way too careful with cpu but not with wires tbh like that hdd led and power sw ..etc drove me crazy


----------



## Me Unhelpful (Feb 1, 2021)

Bashdar09 said:


> Thank you That all i need to hear❤


I am having this exact problem... Is it working for you now? Did everything just work when you installed the cpu?


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2021)

Bashdar09 said:


> without the cpu it won't even spin a fan for a second or any lights is it normal?


I have to wonder what did you expect it to do boot up?


----------



## Me Unhelpful (Feb 1, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I have to wonder what did you expect it to do boot up?


wouldn't the fans start?


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2021)

Me Unhelpful said:


> wouldn't the fans start?


You wanted the fans to start, then you jump the psu. W/o a cpu it ain't doing anything.


----------



## Me Unhelpful (Feb 1, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> You wanted the fans to start, then you jump the psu. W/o a cpu it ain't doing anything.


So, if I have everything except the cpu installed, the fans should start, right?


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2021)

Me Unhelpful said:


> So, if I have everything except the cpu installed, the fans should start, right?


What are you asking?? If you jump the psu? If you jump the psu it will power on.


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2021)

Me Unhelpful said:


> So, if I have everything except the cpu installed, the fans should start, right?



If you try to start a motherboard without the CPU nothing will happen. If you jump start a PSU the fan in the PSU and the fans connected to the PSU will start.


----------



## Cancerror2701 (Mar 8, 2021)

I have the same mobo i have connected everything exept for the cpu coz i dont have as of the moment.. so i tried to fire it up nothings happen. I got worried since i saw this now i can relax just waiting for my 2600 and hopefully evrything will be just fine..


----------

